# Cat-Back Question



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey does anyone have the Apex'i GT spec cat back on their KA W/O the turbo. I know itll be loud but I am gonna be doing the RB25 or sr20 this summer and I want to get this exhaust for the upper rpms. Would it be overly loud or does it sound alot like the N1?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's a little louder than the n1 and they will sound a bit meaner w/ a turbocharged engine. just in case you get annoyed of the loudness, both, gt spec and n1, comes w/ a silencer


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just drown out ur exhaust with some audio


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> just drown out ur exhaust with some audio


Good Idea!!! :thumbup:


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

You might want to wait a few weeks to buy an apexi exhaust as they are retooling to make their systems out of stainless steel. They will be $20-30 bucks mor, but will last forever without rusting.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

madballa said:


> Good Idea!!! :thumbup:


 W3RD! you and be both brotha!


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey while we are talkin about exhaust do you guys recommend any kind of catylitic converter? I need a new one so I might as well replace it at the same time.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

random technology makes good cats


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I know a lot of people that HATE random tech, but i have no preference either way...

carsound makes cats as well..


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

A.J. said:


> You might want to wait a few weeks to buy an apexi exhaust as they are retooling to make their systems out of stainless steel. They will be $20-30 bucks mor, but will last forever without rusting.


i thought n1/gt were already SS??


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Thats what I thought too.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

if they're not SS then what are they? I've never heard of an exhaust company NOT using stainless steel... it's just dumb to use anything else...


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

BlueBOB said:


> if they're not SS then what are they? I've never heard of an exhaust company NOT using stainless steel... it's just dumb to use anything else...


Many companies use the moniker "stainless Steel" to sell products, their muffler is entirely stainless, but not all of the piping is. I just talked to apexi last month when they told me that they would be re-tooling. I remember buying a tanabe exhaust a couple years ago under the impression that it was stainless, but when it rusted in under a year i realized that the muffler was stainless, not the whole system


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's odd.. all this time, i thought apexi n1/gt were full ss piping.. guess not??


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

i had a full stainless dc sport catback for my teg and it rusted at the falanges, so put some high temp on em, thats a common problem for "full stainless" catbacks. also, there are many other GREAT materials for exhaust, like JIC's new 505 line, full titanium catback, 11 lbs, glorious amounts of sex with car after install....but anyways :thumbup: 

and why is it that everyone and their mom says their getting rb's yet i never see ANYONE follow through, its too heavy of a motor anyways, ka-t for life, fucking quitters.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Johny5 said:


> i had a full stainless dc sport catback for my teg and it rusted at the falanges, so put some high temp on em, thats a common problem for "full stainless" catbacks. also, there are many other GREAT materials for exhaust, like JIC's new 505 line, full titanium catback, 11 lbs, glorious amounts of sex with car after install....but anyways :thumbup:
> 
> and why is it that everyone and their mom says their getting rb's yet i never see ANYONE follow through, its too heavy of a motor anyways, ka-t for life, fucking quitters.


I am actually thinking about keeping the KA now and turboing it. But it has 110k on it. So thats the only reason why I am possibly gonna swap it with something else. Has anyone installed the new Greddy turbo kit on their KA? Because I'm thinkin about getting that one or the F-Max turbo kit.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

i heard the greddy kit doesn't make a whole bundle of rwhp, but if i remember correctly it is street legal. that alone makes it worth it to the many owners of the kit. none of them do i know personally though so no idea of the specs on it.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Do you think it would be okay to turbo my KA since it does have over 100k? Yeah I heard that the Greddy kit was street legal and its puts out 210 rwhp @ 6psi.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

its all about initial engine conditions and how you drive it. i'm not a huge turbo freak, but i remember my friends dc teg had 310 fwhp, which is a fricken assload for a stock ls block. that block lasted 9 months for him. we all knew it was going to blow but when he drove on the streets he'd just stay out of boost, he was very cautious to stay off the pedal. then when the time came to get up and fuckin go he just thought to himself (its a cheap block anyways so who gives a fck) sure enough there were holes in his tranny and block when it blew but damnit it was fun.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

100k+ is capable of turbocharging depending on the condition (as johny5 as mentioned) but i recommend a full rebuild before boosting it. check www.realnissan.com out. they're probably one of the most famouse ka turbocharging shops around.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Do any of you guys know where the cheapest place I can find the GT spec at?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.phase2motortrend.com


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

how much louder is a full titanium exhaust, cause they always got warnings that they'll be over 95 decibles


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

There are alot of exhausts that are near that many dB's the only differences is that its made outta titanium and its gonna cost alot more. The reason why I like the GT Spec from Apex'i is that it piping is 3.74" big. You can also get silencers to get rid of some dB's.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i really like the N1 dual exhaust, sounds fun
also... why exactly have i seen the gt spec cheaper then the N1 when it claims to put out a little more power


----------

